# Shhhh... Don't tell Quiz ...



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Good luck!! I found Utility A an adventure.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Yay!!! When is the show gonna be?? Nevermind, just re read it.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I am sure you guy will rock the ring! Best of luck and make sure to not tell Quiz..


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Hehehehe...I have a similar story..but it's for Maddie..not the Quizzler! LOL!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Okay. I'll be vewy vewy quiet. Good luck in whatever you happen to do on August 13th.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Good luck to you! I am sure Quiz is going to be his usual wonderful self!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Yay! I love watching videos of Quiz working--I really hope you tape it and share!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

GoldenSail said:


> Yay! I love watching videos of Quiz working--I really hope you tape it and share!


Thanks! 

I definitely want to ask someone to video for me. I'll want to analyze it to pieces when I get home. :


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh for sure don't let him know, it causes their brains to drain out their ears when they know you've entered a show!
Good luck, can't wait to hear how it went (although I'm sure it will go great!)


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Good luck and you are so right not to let him know


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

You and Quiz will be awesome!

Did you know they hold a drop in obedience workout there at the site on Wednesday nights from 6:30-8:30 for $5?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Augie's Mom said:


> You and Quiz will be awesome!
> 
> Did you know they hold a drop in obedience workout there at the site on Wednesday nights from 6:30-8:30 for $5?


REALLY?! Is it a regular thing they do EVERY Wed? At the same park as the trial?


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Good Luck. You and Quiz will be fantastic from the YouTube video you posted in the past.


----------

